# Help! Trying to change headlight bulb



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

How the hell do I get to the bulb on the side light to replace it?

Do I remove the entire headlamp unit and if so how??

Trying to do it right now in the sunshine and getting very stressed!!

Dons


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Don't panic. I did it a couple of weeks ago, I'll dig out some info and get back to you.
Have a cool drink I won't be long, promise.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Don,
This link has some good info on it some from BLOCK and a link added by ScoTTy. I followed their advice and found it much easier then following the manual.
Good luck.  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1048008549;start=0


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

How did it go? ??? Can we have an update please.


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

so how did it go?? as you can get to it very easily.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Yep!! It's easier than I thought, talked to Uncle Wak whilst he was racing round the Cat and Fiddle!

The back comes off, with a little clip on the side then inside this is another case ( Beige in colour on my car) with another smaller but similar clip and this is the headlamp/sidelamp casing.

The fiddly thing is the backings have to be held open and I was very worried about dropping the lamp and losing it forever in the basement of the engine!

better than paying out Â£45 + to Whites Audi to fit it for me, bad enough that they wanted Â£9.00 for a sidelamp!!!

I said "no thanks I'll do it myself" he said, "Oh you can't its really easy to electrocute yourself" :-/ , I said "thanks for the advice but I'll wear my earth boots and take the risk" - better than dropping dead from shock after paying Â£50+ for a replacement sidelamp


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

good on you!!


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

> How the hell do I get to the bulb on the side light to replace it?
> 
> Do I remove the entire headlamp unit and if so how??
> 
> ...


tip - when you're trying to put the main beam/side light assembly back in, look through the holes from the front of the car, you can then see the bulbs when they are lined up easily 
;D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Donna,
Are those earth boots you mentioned similar to moon boots? 









;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Uncle Wak


  :'( :'(

I'm only 21! :'(


----------



## moroblue (Sep 8, 2010)

I just had mine changed in Halfords it was £7 for the bulb and £6 for the fitting

but if you want a go yourself the link is here:
http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_bulbs/changingbulbs.htm


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Wak said:


> > Uncle Wak
> 
> 
> :'( :'(
> ...


Yes, but you have a time machine :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought bob was your uncle. no?


----------



## Stone Fox (Dec 12, 2014)

racer said:


> Don,
> This link has some good info on it some from BLOCK and a link added by ScoTTy. I followed their advice and found it much easier then following the manual.
> Good luck.
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1048008549;start=0


For some reason that's now a 404. :'(


----------



## Merlin1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Find a good local Indie...mine swapped the two sidelights and a stoplight bulb for the cost of the bulbs....seven quid! Gave him a tenner, felt tight, so went back and gave him another tenner. Twenty quid all in. And yes, the lights are a pain in the backside to change...I just don't have the patience!!


----------



## Stone Fox (Dec 12, 2014)

I just got sidelight and headlight bulbs changed by Halfords. I had meant to do it myself but they only wanted £6.


----------

